# Anybody make a headset top cap that doubles as a Garmin mount?



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

And if not, WHY?? Seems like such a natural pairing. 

Fabricators, get crackin'. Thank you.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Too close, too likely to get knocked off by a knee in normal riding.

If you insist, look here.
Stem Cap Light Mount from Paul Component Engineering


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

slocaus said:


> Too close, too likely to get knocked off by a knee in normal riding.
> 
> If you insist, look here.
> Stem Cap Light Mount from Paul Component Engineering


I have one of those paul mounts. it doesn't play nice with all GPS mounts. haven't tried it with the 1/4 turn mount, because it lives on my commute bike for my lights. the mounting surface is a touch narrow, fwiw.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> I have one of those paul mounts. it doesn't play nice with all GPS mounts. haven't tried it with the 1/4 turn mount, because it lives on my commute bike for my lights. the mounting surface is a touch narrow, fwiw.


Looks narrow. That is the only one I have ever seen however.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Purely custom has something but I've never seen one so I don't know how it compares


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

slocaus said:


> Too close, too likely to get knocked off by a knee in normal riding.
> 
> If you insist, look here.
> Stem Cap Light Mount from Paul Component Engineering


That would work beautifully with my RAM setup but add it all up and you would be close to $100


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Nah, just WAIT until all GPS units become a heads-up display, on our Polarized, Photochromatic, "Smart" sunglasses...


----------



## wally247 (Jul 17, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> Nah, just WAIT until all GPS units become a heads-up display, on our Polarized, Photochromatic, "Smart" sunglasses...


It's only a few months away.








Buy Recon Jet Heads up Display glasses with dual core processor, Wi Fi, ANT+, Bluetooth, GPS, HD camera, and a comprehensive suite of sensors.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

wally247 said:


> It's only a few months away.
> View attachment 822454
> 
> 
> Buy Recon Jet Heads up Display glasses with dual core processor, Wi Fi, ANT+, Bluetooth, GPS, HD camera, and a comprehensive suite of sensors.


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

My friend Paul that I race with on the summit bikes team out of San Rafael had a prototype 3D printer one he gave me. He is an industrial design engineer and has several mounts almost ready to sell, including the top cap model. Works great. I will tell him about this thread in case he has an update on availability.


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, just heard back from my friend...I think because the top cap model made of plastic on the 3D printer was tricky to keep from shifting, he modified to be a spacer design. It is for sale now and you can check it out here: http://shpws.me/oCB6


----------



## iRoNeTiK (Feb 22, 2007)

Cool design,

So the spacer design, if I read the dimensions right is 15mm (1.5cm)?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

clever, but meh. While it might help with the issue of interference on short stems, it doesn't eliminate the problem. Also, stems with more rise will cause interference. It also requires you to have space above your stem stack (looks like maybe a 10mm spacer more or less).

Take a look at the SRAM and Barfly rearward-facing "out-front" mtb friendly mounts.

SRAM And Zipp QuickView Garmin Mounts Added - Aerobar And Handlebar Mounts For Garmin 500, 510, 800 And 810 - BikeRadar

I'm kinda liking this one for my commuter bike, though. a light and GPS on the same mount? looks good to me.

Tate Labs Bar Fly Universal Mount For Smartphones, Computers, Cameras, And Lights - BikeRadar


----------



## OrthoAg (Jun 11, 2013)

King cage stem mount + RAM mount + custom adapter I machined.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Am I the only one who ever crashes?

I would like to see (and I may just make one) a mount that goes slightly under the bars, adjacent to the stem.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

squareback said:


> Am I the only one who ever crashes?
> 
> I would like to see (and I may just make one) a mount that goes slightly under the bars, adjacent to the stem.


Crash? What's that? LOL...


----------



## donnieboy (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been considering this one: Titanium Top Caps, Titanium Headset Spacers, Aluminum Headset Bolts + a ram mount for the Garmin etrex20 (RAM Mount Garmin eTrex 10 20 30 EZ Bike Mount RAP-274-1-GA48U). Will use some foam or an old tube to assure there is no vibration between even on gravel. What makes it different from other solutions is that your view is centered and the handlebar remains free.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here are a couple ideas, that I think would work better than attaching the mount directly to the top cap.

https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/products/sram-quickview-mtb-computer-mount

Bar Fly 3.0 (MTB) ? Tate Labs


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry, brain fart - I was thinking GoPro
Dealextreme has them.
Fat Cat M-HS4 CNC Aluminum Alloy Bike Headset Mount Adapter w/ Screw for GOPRO Hero 3+ / 3 / 2 / 1 - Free Shipping - DealExtreme


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Check out https://www.promountbillet.com/ they are the best in the business.


----------

